# Jon Jones and UFC/NSAC: truth or scandal?



## CNida (Jan 9, 2015)

So I'm sure everyone knows by now that Jones showed hot for cocaine in an out of competitor drug test on December 4th. 

I am looking to get some opinions and maybe get a back and forth conversation on this....

The whole thing REEKS of a scandal to me. Jones is arguably the biggest name in the UFC right now, and rightfully so because his talents have earned him as much...

But, if you are a avid fan like I am, I don't see how you can't come to the same conclusion as me when I say this: there is some bull**** afoot.

For lots of reasons:

One: NSAC (the commission that regulates UFC fighters), can't seem to get their story straight. First, he shows hot for cocaine on a test that, according to them, wasn't testing for street drugs. Yet there it is, benzoylecgonine was found in his urine. For those that don't know: it's a metabolite in the body that provides evidence of cocaine usage in some way.
Two: the director of NSAC says the test results were an administrative oversight, which makes it sound like he shouldn't have been tested for it? Uhhhh... What? This is an entire 30 days prior to the fight with Cormier, and the fight wasn't pulled. Their argument for that was that he was tested numerous times after that and was clean, which really doesn't prove much since cocaine only stays in your system for something like 30 hours.

Furthermore, the tests (all of them) show an abnormal testosterone reading. Experts have claimed that, as an average for a black male, the ratio of testosterone to epitestosterone is 1.3. None of Jones's tests in the month of December were anywhere close to that, with his lowest being .19.

Why is that a big deal? For those that don't know, the commission tests for PEDs (performance enhancers) by checking that testosterone ratio. If they aren't within the acceptable ratio set by the commission (6:1) then they are in trouble. Fighters could cheat that system by injecting synthetic epitestosterone into their system to make their ratio lower, which more or less means they could take all the steroids they want and be fine.

What does Jones' low ratio tell me? Either there is something very wrong with his testosterone levels (like severe medical problems, I would think, which wouldn't allow him to fight at the level he is), or he has been juicing.

However, none of this information came to light until after copies were obtained of his drug test results, and medical experts were like 'ugh, what?!' at his testosterone levels.

Other testing experts said that, if they were handling this, those low readings would be screaming PEDs to them, and they would have ordered further, more in depth testing. Such as a carbon isotope reading, which NSAC didn't say anything about until AFTER these experts were asking why this test wasn't done. Then out of nowhere, NSAC is like 'oh well we did the CIT test as well and he was clean there'. Only thing is, the results haven't been posted and the journalists who have requested to see this information under the Freedom of Information Act have yet to be responded to.

All sounds a little fishy to me.

Also, the UFC knew about the cocaine results in early December and decided to say and do nothing about it. I can kinda get that. This fight made them millions, and t was a fight that THEY needed to happen. 

Oh, and the NSAC makes money off these fights too, so don't think they wouldn't have a motive for making sure this fight went down.

The commission argues that, under WADA (world anti-doping agency) rules, cocaine is not illegal outside of competition. Competition counts for the fight itself, and twelve hours before hand. Results have yet to come back on the fight night drug tests, I will also point out.

So their argument is that since it's not illegal to use outside of competition, there's no basis for having stopped the fight. Wrong. Cocaine may not be illegal to them in regards to testing athletes, but having and using cocaine IS illegal, at least in the US. And the commission does have a catch all policy that they can punish, at any time, any fighter who does anything that might look poorly upon combat sports. This, combined with all the other antics Jon Jones has been up to ( DWI wreck/arrest, MGM brawl with Daniel Cormier ), how can any of this NOT look poorly. How is Jones NOT suspended.

Oh and it violates the UFCs code of conduct as well. And, to top it all off, the UFC started its own out of competition drug testing program in order to make sure all the fighters are clean. It was a great idea and promoted the integrity of the sport. Weird then, that around the same time that Jones pops hot for cocaine, the UFC drops it drug testing program.

Hmmmmmm.

Thoughts? Opinions? Is this a scandal, or is this just a witch hunt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian King (Jan 9, 2015)

"Only thing is, the results haven't been posted and the journalists who have requested to see this information under the Freedom of Information Act have yet to be responded to."

Are the testing authorities a federal agency? I think FOIA is used to request information from Federal authorities of the United States. I believe that many states also have FOIA's but those also only apply to governmental authorities. If the testing organization is a private business - unless court ordered or under contract obligations I do not know how they can be required to disclose information - especially medical information and in fact with HEPA it might be illegal to do so.

Since this part of the story appears bogus - for me - it calls into question all the other numbers reported as facts. Seems like a drama piece to promote controversy.

In disclosure I have not watched a UFC for a number of years and have no idea who the characters in the story are - the fighter or the testing authorities.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2015)

What, trickery afoot in the fight game? Who knew?


----------



## CNida (Jan 9, 2015)

Brian King said:


> "Only thing is, the results haven't been posted and the journalists who have requested to see this information under the Freedom of Information Act have yet to be responded to."
> 
> Are the testing authorities a federal agency? I think FOIA is used to request information from Federal authorities of the United States. I believe that many states also have FOIA's but those also only apply to governmental authorities. If the testing organization is a private business - unless court ordered or under contract obligations I do not know how they can be required to disclose information - especially medical information and in fact with HEPA it might be illegal to do so.
> 
> ...



The state's athletic commission is the testing authority. It is a government authority. They provide the judges and referees for the UFC's events... Of course the UFC also has to toe the line for other commissions in other places when they hold events there too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNida (Jan 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> What, trickery afoot in the fight game? Who knew?



Thing is, Dana White claims to be above all the underhanded was....

He rarely tells things the way they truly are....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian King (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks CNida, I had no idea. So I am assuming that the State has a FOIA and the journalists are requesting thru that? I know that the FEDs have changed a lot of what is available through the FOIA with every next administration. Does this state also have any limitations?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## CNida (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry for the late response.

I am guessing they do have. FOIA. Can't imagine why the journalists would even ask if there was no FOIA policy.

In recent news, Jon Jones apparently spent only one night in rehab. How seriously can he be taking this?

It's bad for the sport. People like to complain about the signing of a professional wrestler with no actual fight experience but the poster boy of the light heavyweight division and biggest name in the UFC is showcasing all the class of a fighter of the 90s.

For a sport that is supposed to be more evolved, Jones seems to be taking steps to tear that down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 13, 2015)

there are several points to ponder:
- the test was out of competition test, contrary to in-competition test, which is 12 hours before and after the fight.
- NSAC consider the coke as the recreational drug, not PED, so they excuse (coke need only three days to out of system, while weeds need weeks).
- the CIR test on the urine samples from his previous fights did not find any PED trace, the last fight test hasn't been announced yet.
- in other news, Vitor had been tested thrice for PED by NSAC, for his fight in California...
- DC ratio?: 0.4:1, but low can be because heavy training, head concussion, bad diet, genetics and/or age.
- today, the NSAC given news that they will create a committee to modify WADA guideline as to create better SOP for in-competition vs out-competition test.
- UFC drop their own test, they said because of CL, but they gives the AC money for doing the tests (can be in or out competition).


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like Jon Jones isn't what we thought. This latest incident could spell the end of his career. What a chump.

UFC champ Jon Jones out of jail on 2 500 bail - MMA Fighting


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking at how ufc deal with jj coke and how they stiffle rampage, it will be hard for ufc to fired jj.
And in an off chance ufc really fired jj, like they fired riddle, bellator will be open to him.
So as of career in mma jones still have several options.
I hate it personally, btw...


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2015)

Jon Jones stripped of title -

Jon Jones stripped of UFC title Cormier meets Johnson for vacant belt at UFC 187 MMAjunkie


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 29, 2015)

But again "suspended indifinitely", just like wand, ufc is fearing the competition...
Back to jj, hope he learn his lesson.
What kind of fighter still high just weeks from scheduled fight?
No wonder chael already predicted this.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 29, 2015)

Buka said:


> Looks like Jon Jones isn't what we thought.


 He's still exactly what I thought he was -  a great fighter.

Unfortunately, being a great fighter doesn't mean someone is a great person or is any good at managing the rest of their life.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> He's still exactly what I thought he was -  a great fighter.
> 
> Unfortunately, being a great fighter doesn't mean someone is a great person or is any good at managing the rest of their life.




Suffers from "big kid" syndrome.........and it's as I predicted: ultimately defeated by himself.......


----------

